# 4 on 4 off routine



## crimesqd (Sep 27, 2009)

hi guys, im new here but not new to training although i aint hit the iron for ove a year.

im planning to start a serious diet and training routine but i work a 4 on 4 off shift pattern and was wondering if anybody knows of a good routine i could use on the four days that im not working. i know that generally they say train one day then rest the next so on, but this is impractible for me.

thanx in advance guys/gals


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

So you're working 4 days, then you get a 4 day break?

I'd do a vigourous (110%, work to failure on everything) full body workokout day 1, rest for the following 2 days, then do a medium full body workout on your last day off. You could go all out again as you're resting or depending on how physical your job is - limit it to medium.


----------



## crimesqd (Sep 27, 2009)

thanx irish raver

i was thinking of wether i could workout on all 4 days im of ie , day 1 chest/ tris , day 2 legs, day 3, back/ bi/ abs. day 4.shoulders/abs or something along those lines and not workout on work days as its 13 hour shifts but more cardio based.

i was worried about the overtraining aspect but then i have 4 days at work in which to recover so to speak


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

crimesqd said:


> thanx irish raver
> 
> i was thinking of wether i could workout on all 4 days im of ie , day 1 chest/ tris , day 2 legs, day 3, back/ bi/ abs. day 4.shoulders/abs or something along those lines and not workout on work days as its 13 hour shifts but more cardio based.
> 
> i was worried about the overtraining aspect but then i have 4 days at work in which to recover so to speak


You're welcome bud!

So long as your job is not too physical(not in construction or heavy labour type), I would say your still recovering on your days off. So to update my initial post; hard full body workout day 1, two days off (getting 9+ hours sleep vital) then another hard full body workout on day 4. I would not train straight for 4 days, I can't elaborate on why not to do this but I'm sure I've read why somewhere down the line. Your body needs time to recover.

Your workout should consist of *bench press', deadlifts and squats.* These are your core compound workouts and are a must do as a beginner. After 3x8 or 5x5 of these, if you've enough steam in the tank, do some other isolated workouts like bicep curls or shrugs, kickbacks etc.

This would mean you're doing a hard full body workout twice a week, which some people do and it works well for them. Sadly we all don't have the time to train as we want to 

Have you been reading the stickied posts on this site mate? The diet section in particular is *extremely* useful, I've learned everything I know from this site & the people on it


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

It will be fine mate, train 4days. I know loads of people that train mon-fri with just the weekends off.


----------



## OPmassive (Dec 10, 2010)

I personally train 5 days a week doing single muscle groups and am fine with it, I think as long as you get the order right there is nothing wrong with back to back taining....hell, plenty of people do 2 sessions a day!!!

On the days you work is there absolutely no room for simple exercises to keep you topped up?


----------

